# Translation for the game tsubasa



## corrspt (May 28, 2005)

Anyone haves it? [email protected] thanks


----------



## Legend (May 28, 2005)

I've never even heard of Tsubasa, sorry mate.

Happy trails.


----------



## zatelli (May 28, 2005)

If you're talking about captain Tsubasa eikou no kiseki which is release 0309 according to G-online then I'm afraid there's no translation available (though it's very playale even if you don't understand a word of Japanese)


----------



## corrspt (May 29, 2005)

can u get a translation?:/(


----------

